# my powerbook won't turn on



## foo_rock (Mar 14, 2008)

My apple care just ran out last month and when I plug in my powerbook to the AC adapter, the orange ring on the adapter head lights up (to recognize it has been plugged in) but my computer will not start.

If I pop in the battery, I can get my computer to start, because I still have battery power left but I can't get my battery to charge when the adapter is plugged into the wall.

I know it's not the adapter because I have tried 3 of them (we have them at work) and the adapter works fine with the iBook I'm on now.

I have 50% battery power left to solve this problem before I have to drop 100 bucks to get it looked at.

I appreciate any help. please feel free to email me directly: **email removed**

I have copied this message into the laptop section in the event this is miscategorized. 

THANKS SO MUCH
MATT


----------



## FredT (Nov 16, 2007)

For my MacBook, (I don't know about your PowerBook. I would think it is probably the same kind of procedure) I would uplug it, take out the battery, hold down the power button for five or ten seconds, put the battery back in, and plug it back in. Then turn it on... hopefully it will work.

This should reset your whole power thingy.

EDIT: STOP WAIT, DON'T DO THAT YET. It's different for your comp. I will repost in a second.

EDIT AGAIN: Okay. I am pretty sure you have to reset the PMU.

Find your comp here and follow the instructions :grin:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=14449


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Well, this is what Apple says on the matter. It sounds like the only thing you haven't done is rest the pmu. There is a link to the instructions to do so on the page I linked to. But it looks like if that doesn't do it, you have to take it in to get fixed.


----------

